# Tired of all black?



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey everyone...

I currently own an all black 2015 SW tarmac. Although I still love it...looks and ride characteristics...I am starting to see more and more of them around; i.e. Group rides. Not just the Tarmacs but stealth frames from all the other manufacturers. 

Anyways, a lbs manager mentioned the SBuild illuminati that was available. Apparently very limited production. 

I love the uniqueness of the frame, but not sure??!! 

I know looks and styling are soooo subjective, but would love to get comments thoughts about the Illuminati design. 

Ty. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

Keep in mind you see so many black carbon bikes because over time the paint washes off and they all turn into the same color...black. Yes, there are measures to slow this process, for example wiping the frame down with grease helps but its messy and if the bike begins being yellow, the yellow color looks dirty. Yes, some bikes begin black...but many evolve to black over time as well. Ashes to ashes.
In summary, learn it, love it, live it. Black is the new black.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Cni2i said:


> I know looks and styling are soooo subjective, but would love to get comments thoughts about the Illuminati design.


As a resale point of view, I would not buy it used. Matter of fact, I would not buy it new either. It's ugly.

But you wanted my feedback.........


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

1Butcher said:


> As a resale point of view, I would not buy it used. Matter of fact, I would not buy it new either. It's ugly.
> 
> But you wanted my feedback.........


Appreciate the feedback. No hurt feelings here. Lol. I am not sold on its looks either, but was intrigued by its uniqueness. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Personally I love white bikes. I also love colors and special paint jobs. Anything but boring black please.

And sorry to 11spd, but I heavily disagree that a painted bike is going to turn black over time. If you take of your bike, the paint is going to wash off. You'd have to let your bike bake in the sun for 5-10 years and then, maybe the clear coat might start wearing, but the color isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

mile2424 said:


> Personally I love white bikes. I also love colors and special paint jobs. Anything but boring black please.
> 
> And sorry to 11spd, but I heavily disagree that a painted bike is going to turn black over time. If you take of your bike, the paint is going to wash off. You'd have to let your bike bake in the sun for 5-10 years and then, maybe the clear coat might start wearing, but the color isn't going anywhere.


Maybe I am just odd, in that I like the stealth look AND special paint jobs that are unique. Sometimes I like to just blend in and sometimes I like to be different. I think this Jekyll and Hyde personality of mine will cost me $$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Got an idea for you...get the illumanati one, and then send it to Ron for a temp changing black over the top. Black when's cold, and white when it's hot!


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

mile2424 said:


> Personally I love white bikes. I also love colors and special paint jobs. Anything but boring black please.
> 
> And sorry to 11spd, but I heavily disagree that a painted bike is going to turn black over time. If you take of your bike, the paint is going to wash off. You'd have to let your bike bake in the sun for 5-10 years and then, maybe the clear coat might start wearing, but the color isn't going anywhere.


I am not speaking short term. It can take thousands of years for a bike to turn black. This is the problem with leaving a bike to each generation after you are gone. Eventually all bikes turn into black. Also chains and cassettes wear out. Seats can last a very long time but only if shrink wrapped.


----------



## jacksdad (Aug 7, 2012)

Bicycling mag did a bit on S works Roubaix and Tarmac models not long ago and the all white Roubaix looked awesome. stunning bike IMO.


----------



## jacksdad (Aug 7, 2012)

the illuminati scheme is pretty wild. reminds me of 80's skateboard designs.

another design i love is the Sagan edition with the metal flake paint and multi colors. waaaay cool.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

That white looks pretty  but the image of a "ghost" bike for our fallen bretherens comes to mind unfortunately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I decided to go with the Illuminati frame set. I am fortunate enough that I'll be able to keep my Stealth black one too! For now, will swap out parts from my Stealth SWTarmac to the Illuminati. As much as I like the stealth look, I just wanted a different vibe/look. The Illuminati of course is polarizing, some will love its uniqueness and others will say yuck! At the end of the day, I like the uniqueness of the S build Illuminati. I believe only 200 were made worldwide, so probably won't see too many around my neck of the woods. 

Will post pics once she is built up...next week.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Good choice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Merc said:


> Good choice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Here she is: 










Polarizing paint scheme. But I really like it. Looks even better in person IMO because you can appreciate the "marble"-like finish. Difficult to capture in normal lighting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

No... but it's cool that it looks like marble.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

carbonLORD said:


> No... but it's cool that it looks like marble.


I guess because I had an all black SL4 then the all black SL "5" for two more years that I felt I was "tired" of the all black look. And probably b/c I was seeing more and more of this murdered-out look at club rides...I just wanted a change. 

I stealth look will likely still be around for awhile, so I could always go that route again in the future if I wanted. Unlike with this sbuild Illuminati, which is much more difficult to find. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks great! Very unique and nicely built up.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

mile2424 said:


> Looks great! Very unique and nicely built up.


Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

